# The Budders' I keep



## Budders Keeper (May 13, 2009)

I got this cut from a friend who calls it "grapes", smells like grape jolly ranchers. Harvesting now with about 30% amber. I usually let them go a little longer but I'm running low.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 13, 2009)

Man, I can virtually smell the grapey dankness. Dude, lemme say beautiful...just beasutiful. They look like dense nuggage. Happy Token, buddy! -   7GE


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 14, 2009)

looks really nice.

peace


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

looks good man,, definitely a pretty strain!


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 14, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> looks good man,, definitely a pretty strain!


In the cooler months it gets really purple with bright orange hairs.
  I have a Sensi-star X G-13 coming next (waitng on trich's..50/50 clear/cloudy now)


----------



## Peha (May 18, 2009)

wowww looks great!
very nice


----------

